
Google News Lab - atriix
https://newslab.withgoogle.com
======
brianclements
Looks like all the same tools they've always had available, but now with a
nice front page to access them all.

------
coolandsmartrr
One of my favorite ways to collect news sources still is RSS, and now that
Reader's gone, I've moved on to Feedly.

~~~
webwanderings
I would try digg reader. Adina.com is an interesting entry.

------
davidy123
Their "tools" are very primitive since they've pulled programmatic API access
from the most significant ones.

------
meeper16
I'd like to see a really good news summarization tool.

~~~
InclinedPlane
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

